# My fish tank (video)



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

Musk turtle / fish tank

My photography skills are non-existent lol
Anyways, 
a short video about my fish room
Youtube link:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

cool video, nice tank , slow down ...made me dizzy lol

make it easy and post it on here for ya


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

lol I think I am going to film it better and re-post


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great looking tank though!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

monkE said:


> Great looking tank though!


thanks lol


----------

